# Pepper Mill #1



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

This is another project that has been lingering on the bench. First try at a pepper mill using a piece of scrap cherry. Wanted to get the bugs out before messing up one of Mike's curly box elder blanks.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice- I like the simple shape

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Nicely done sir.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## birddog (Jan 12, 2017)

Very Nice...great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2017)

Scrap Cherry? You'd never know it! Looks fantastic! Congrats on #1. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice- I like the simple shape


For me simple = good.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Scrap Cherry?



Yeah, piece from the yard. Almost food for the wood stove.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2017)

Overall very nice clean shape. The only thing I notice is the angular space directly under the nut. I'd flatten a small circle around the hole so that the nut has a flat landing pad. (Otherwise it might, over time, crush the fibers that it tightens against.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Overall very nice clean shape. The only thing I notice is the angular space directly under the nut. I'd flatten a small circle around the hole so that the nut has a flat landing pad. (Otherwise it might, over time, crush the fibers that it tightens against.)



Duncan, yeah, I agree. I didn't notice it until looking at the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 12, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Duncan, yeah, I agree. I didn't notice it until looking at the pictures. Thanks!


Yup he has a keen eye, I was thinking it was near perfect especially for a first attempt .


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 12, 2017)

Great looking mill!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Yup he has a keen eye, I was thinking it was near perfect especially for a first attempt .



He's right, I gotta fix that. Now it will bug me until I do.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 12, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> He's right, I gotta fix that. Now it will bug me until I do.


Maybe just flatten it out and if the stem is too short get a couple of small ss washers to take the space. See what you have done @duncsuss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

It's like an ear worm, now, but I can't do anything about until next week, 'cause I'm out of town till Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice mill!! Easy fix in top to flatten. You may have to refinish the whole mill depending on what you used.

What did you use for finish? I like the look!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Nice mill!! Easy fix in top to flatten. You may have to refinish the whole mill depending on what you used.
> 
> What did you use for finish? I like the look!!



I used TY Oil, Lee. Should not be a problem.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> He's right, I gotta fix that. Now it will bug me until I do.


You don't have to do that -- this was a practice run, yes? Just remember when you use the curly boxelder blank 

(If I were to attempt flattening it now, I'd likely use sandpaper with a hard backing block, it would only take a minute or two to run through 180 -- 400 grit.)




sprucegum said:


> Maybe just flatten it out and if the stem is too short get a couple of small ss washers to take the space. See what you have done @duncsuss


Who, me? Moi? I didn't do nuttin, guvner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> You don't have to do that -- this was a practice run, yes? Just remember when you use the curly boxelder blank



Yes, sir, it was a practice piece, but like many things coming from the basement my wife has staked a claim to it. So if it winds up in the kitchen, I'll have to look at it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2017)

Nicely done Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 12, 2017)

Very nice mill Tom, I'd say you're ready for using the good stuff...but nothing wrong with cherry, it will hold up well to regular use

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2017)

That's a beauty! The top deal is a small thing, and it's a great reason for making a practice run. The only thing I noticed is that your scrap wood is a hell of a lot prettier than mine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

